

Gelernter: Replace 90% of teachers with cloud-resident "learning tracks" - gojomo
http://edge.org/q2009/q09_9.html#gelernter

======
tokenadult
I think there are some good business opportunities for hackers in this
proposal. I'd be a client, and I would promote it to a lot of other people I
know.

